# dual chamber SIT



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, I just joined today. I am new to American Flyer (after many years with Lionel). I recently acquired some nice Flyer items that I am working on now. among the odds and ends was a loose SIT choo-choo and smoke unit. It has a dual smoke chamber (2 outlet nozzles). I think this was from a early model. Does anyone know which model had this tYpe of SIT? Also, there does not appear to be any obvious way to put the smoke fluid in (other than somehow through the outlet nozzles). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome.. There's a small hole in the tender that you must first remove the screw in plug, then put your fluid in. There should be a smoke stack or chimney in your smoke unit. Perhaps the stack is missing and you're looking at 2 holes, one for the stack and one for the smoke hose to the loco.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks. I am familiar with the type that you mention with the hole in the top of tender and a screw cap. This one is different. There is no hole in the top. Please take a look at the photo. thanks for your help.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Was this mounted in a tender you have or did you find this unit as a separate piece? The only SIT units I have seen is just like Flyernut described. The one you have with two connectors on the top seems inappropriate for use in a Flyer tender. Have you been able to test if it works?


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

This looks to me like it has been modified by adding an additional smoke outlet. Note the notch cut in the top plate just above the top outlet.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

the unit works. There are 2 separate chambers, each with a wick, and both produce smoke. it was a separate unit when I found it, it was not in a tender. I recall a remark somewhere that the very early units had 2 chambers, but I have no idea how this would work in a Locomotove. So it is a mystery for now. The notch in the plate is there, but there is no hole in the casing below to connect with the chamber.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The small hole on the top plate is where you introduce your smoke fluid. That's as far as my expertise goes, even though I have a SIT Hudson, I've never had to take it apart.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting find - did you know if you google _early smoke unit model train_ you will get a picture of Rod Stewart and gunrunner John? Coincidence? :laugh:

So back to the smoke unit. What are the dimensions? Is it possible it's from another manufacturer? I've asked my FIL about it, haven't heard back yet - probably golfing...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> Interesting find - did you know if you google _early smoke unit model train_ you will get a picture of Rod Stewart and gunrunner John? Coincidence? :laugh:
> 
> So back to the smoke unit. What are the dimensions? Is it possible it's from another manufacturer? I've asked my FIL about it, haven't heard back yet - probably golfing...


It looks like flyer.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

it is definitely Flyer. Maybe it came from some sort of smoking accessory.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

carinofranco said:


> Maybe it came from some sort of smoking accessory.


This would explain the wiring. I agree it looks like flyer.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it possible it's from pre-war era??


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, I finally found the info I was loooking for about this on the RFG site

"American Flyer had four types of Smoke and Choo Choo Units. The first type was introduced in 1946, it is the Smoke in Tender type, and denoted by S.I.T. The smoke unit is in the tender, or what some people refer to as the coal car, behind the engine.

The second type is a Smoke in Boiler unit. It is in the boiler or main part of a steam engine. It was used on the majority of steam locomotives. There are 2 versions, the early version has two chambers, an upper and lower. The later version has only one chamber were the smoke wick and coil are located....."

I still don't know how a 2 chamber would work in a locomotive (or what model had it) or how to insert the fluid. There is no hole in the top of the casing where the notch is in the plate.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There appears to be a hole near the screw on the left, looking at your picture. That's where the smoke fluid should go. It might be closed shut with debris, but that should be the hole.None of my books list that kind of smoke unit in the boiler; that's a SIT unit to be sure. Because of the operation of that unit,(bellows), perhaps that second pipe is a intake?? Or maybe a pre-war smoke unit, i.e. O scale??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Something else that puzzles me is the 2 fast disconnect wire clips on top. If this was a unit for a loco, or tender, I would think that there would be a solder connection, instead of the 2 clips.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

there is solid metal under the notch, no hole. strange. Both chambers have wicks and blow smoke, so one is not an intake for the other. I'm stumped.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, this thing has been puzzling me long enough. I finally took the whole thing completely apart. I was wrong initially. There is only one wick, just as in a regular smoke unit. The wick winds from the bottom chamber through the top and back down again. However, there is no opening anywhere in the top if the unit to attach to introduce fluid. The only access to the chamber is through the two pipe nozzles on the front. So, I still don’t know how this fits into anything—a tender or some sort of accessory.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

carinofranco said:


> OK, I finally found the info I was loooking for about this on the RFG site
> 
> "American Flyer had four types of Smoke and Choo Choo Units. The first type was introduced in 1946, it is the Smoke in Tender type, and denoted by S.I.T. The smoke unit is in the tender, or what some people refer to as the coal car, behind the engine.
> 
> ...


Most steam locos use a 2 chamber unit. The newer ones, like a 283 loco, will have the single chamber unit.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

When it comes to people in the "puzzlement department", I guarantee you are not alone on this item....

Get yourself an old passenger coach shell and turn it into a diner. Use this with a hose running to the smoke stack for the realism factor. You will have to make a hole for fluid introduction. At least, that's what I would do with it.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> When it comes to people in the "puzzlement department", I guarantee you are not alone on this item....
> 
> Get yourself an old passenger coach shell and turn it into a diner. Use this with a hose running to the smoke stack for the realism factor. You will have to make a hole for fluid introduction. At least, that's what I would do with it.


Great idea. I have several coach shells that could be converted as you have suggested. Would make for a nice project. Maybe even used as a smoking caboose.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If both holes go to the same chamber you can fill it with smoke fluid via the lower chamber outlet because the upper chamber will alow it to vent when filling.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

the upper nozzle connects to the upper chamber and the lower nozzle connects to the lower chamber. There are two holes between the tqo chambers that the wick threads through as in other two chamber units. So, it would be possible to fill through either one.

I am liking the idea of making a smoking caboose. Has anyone else done something like that?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yea, it adds some flair to a consist!


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Mystery solved. At Nuttiin but Flyer's suggestion, I contacted Tom Barker. He told me that this is a smoke unit from an early Erector set. It was a separate sale accessory. Nice.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Imagine that!! Still would make a great smoker for a caboose or diner.....


----------

